# Hatching Dissapointment



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

All my eight eggs have not hatched. Five were infertile and three were. One of which was not formed properly and the other two had a weak heartbeat. Hatch day was supposed to be last Monday so as regards the fertile eggs something has gone dreadfully wrong. One of the two that was fertile was quite formed. Maybe I should have waited longer??

I checked the temp and humidity constantly and everything seemed fine. I am beginning to think the incubator may have been giving me false readings and the incubator wasn't hot enough.

Can anyone shed any light as to why this could have happened...

Sad EC x


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

It could have been just bad luck, I haven't been in this situation so I haver done any research, I'm sorry


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I doubt it was the incubator. More likely it was the thermometer, week eggs, adjusting the temp to much, humidity gauge being wrong, just nature, ect. It could have been any number of things. I just had a zero hatch as well, I set 26 eggs out of those only 12 were fertile, half way thru only 9 were developming, by the end not a single one pipped or hatched. No idea why it just happened.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe so. It was my first time hatching and I was so careful with everything so its so disheartening especially when I don't really know what it was that went wrong. It hasn't put me off, but I think I will get a different incubator as I am no that pleased with the one I have:-(


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Thermometer!!!!!!

I have stacks of thermometers, all promising to be 1* +/- accurate but when I put them in the same incubator right next to each other I have a 10* temp spread.

Eggs!


8 eggs, 5 infertile, 2 of the others not so good. That may be a good indication of a problem.


Humidity!

Not so much, I dry hatch. Don't even own a hygrometer. Maybe in dryer climates it matters, but not down here in the humid south.

I'd put my money on faulty thermometer or weak eggs.

Anyhow, that's how hatching is sometimes.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I was talking to someone at Univeristy of Nebraska and they gave me this link. http://lancaster.unl.edu/4h/embryology/trouble.shtml Its worth checking out.


----------

